

App Store Pricing: Worth at Least as Much as a Cup of Coffee - clarky07
http://www.entrelife.com/2013/09/app-store-pricing-worth-as-much-as-cup.html

======
ctruman
Solid defense of the business, and I tend to agree with you. At the same
though, you have to admit that with 5C and a bigger, broader apple, the apps
that will win big will be apps that profit off volume and not individual
sales.

~~~
clarky07
I think you are right that the apps that "win big" are going to be the volume
free apps. That being said, people are still spending a lot of money those
games, it's just not up front.

Also, as an indie, I'm honestly not aiming for Candy Crush success. It might
be possible to get in that vicinity like Tiny Wings, but it seems absurdly
unlikely. I'm perfectly content to make a good living selling niche apps, and
there is a big market available for it. Candy Crush and Clash of Clans aren't
making all 5 billion Apple paid out last year.

